# Moss ID - Christmas moss or Singapore moss?



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I acquired this moss a few years back and was sold to me as Christmas moss. I am no longer entirely sure if that is still the case. I have attached some photos to help identify it.

























Here's another one with java moss growing in the same tank (on the far right) for reference:









And some macros:

























And this is how I had it growing a few years back as a moss wall:









Thanks in advance


----------



## wilson hardy (Nov 20, 2021)

looks like anacharis



Kodi nox ​


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

wilson hardy said:


> looks like anacharis


I'm not sure if you're simply stating an observation, making an honest suggestion, or a failed attempt at sarcasm, but that is certainly not anacharis. Thanks for your input though. Below is an actual photo of anacharis for reference.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Christmas moss.


----------

